# Horsemen Galloping at Duxford FL



## trackend (Jun 24, 2009)

This year the Flying Legends show at Duxford will see the P51 display team the Horsemen make their one and only UK visit follow this link to see these guys in action those of you have not seen these in the UK make a point of trying to get there, its a must for Mustang lovers. 
Horsemen P-51 Acro Team | www.asb.tv


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw them for the first time last year at Chino and it is a great show. They flew 3 Bearcats this year at Chino. The Mustang act is a must see for you guys 'across the pond'. 

I have watched that video at least a dozen times, Lee. It never gets old.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2009)

I bet Duxford will be a great show this year.


----------



## trackend (Jun 24, 2009)

Im booked in to do both days this year, soon as the flight list is out i'll post it, I'll also post anything I snap as per usual guys. It would be nice to get you taking the pics Eric then we'd have something really special to adorn the site. 
By the by there is a special visit planned later this year by the Friends of Duxford society to Lakenheath soon as the booking list is open I'll have my name and passport ID down as numbers are limited to just 30 members due to base operational limits. If I get lucky I'll take plenty of shots ( where allowed) of your old stomping ground my friend.


----------

